# Gimble end cover?



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Any rod builder (or anyone)out there know where I can get a couple of caps to go over the gimble end? You don't want to know what I found when I googled "butt cap."


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

what sixe?

ever consider crutch tips from ace?


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

These will work just make sure you get the correct measurements for your gimbal and you should be able to find the right size.

[url="http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Rubber/Fuji-Gimbal-Protective-Butt-Caps"]http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Rubber/Fuji-Gimbal-Protective-Butt-Caps[/url][/url]

If you can't find the right size there search for rod building supply companies and they should have them.


----------

